# RAW BONES - Who Feeds?



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Who feeds raw bones, either recreationally OR as part of a whole meal?

My two get HUGE *NV Nam Bones, Primal Bison Bones, Primal Chicken Backs* (Goldie), & I'm getting in some *Primal Turkey Necks* too, which they've never had yet. They LOVE their raw bones (& raw patties). :wave:

If you do feed raw bones, do you buy them from pet food companies, private farms, grocery store butchers, etc.? If you get them from private local farms, please list their name so others can locate them! :wave:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley get marrow bones. Usually he gets them when he's outside. So during the winter he doesn't get them very often. In the good weather I try to give him one once a week.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I occasionally buy marrow bones from the butcher/grocery store. I try to pick the biggest ones so they can't slip down his throat.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The only bones my two have every gotten are marrow bones. Once Shadow broke his tooth, I stopped giving them to both. They were not happy.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Marrow bones here!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Marrow bones for my three when I can get them. The trouble is, they come all packaged together in the food stores with the soup bones, (knuckle bones, etc.) and I am not wild about giving those to them. So....you only get maybe one or two in a whole package. I asked if I could buy a package of JUST marrow bones, and they all say no...they package them as they get them...mixed.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia gets a marrow bone about once a week and loves it,


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Marrow bones for my three when I can get them. The trouble is, they come all packaged together in the food stores with the soup bones, (knuckle bones, etc.) and I am not wild about giving those to them. So....you only get maybe one or two in a whole package. I asked if I could buy a package of JUST marrow bones, and they all say no...they package them as they get them...mixed.


That's strange! My store has packages of just marrow bones and other packages that say soup bones. What about trying another store or go to a butcher at a meat store.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Marrow bones here...we are hunters and live in the north so bones are easy to come by. If we use up all the moose, elk and caribou bones the local farmers let us have first pick of the bones when they butcher. I know that marrow bones are available for purchase at the local meat shops as well.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

big marrow bones. She inhales her food, and I do worry about her getting smaller bones stuck in her throat or swallowing them whole.

She used to pick up reindeer antlers on the tundra and carry them home and then gnaw on them until they were gone, but she's lately lost interest in those.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I was a die-hard raw feeder for a while, now they get marrow bones often and Adi got the turkey neck at Christmas  I know she is spoiled!!!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

arcane said:


> ...Adi got the turkey neck at Christmas  I know she is spoiled!!!


How did she like it?? Did she chew it well? Did she eat the whole thing? I"m curious because I'm getting some next week.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> How did she like it?? Did she chew it well? Did she eat the whole thing? I"m curious because I'm getting some next week.


As I said I used to feed raw so my dogs are well used to backs/necks/wings...she was kind of taken aback at first when I gave it to her, but...I guess it's like riding a bike...they don't forget!! lol


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Kimm said:


> ..Once Shadow broke his tooth, I stopped giving them to both. They were not happy.


YIKES! I remember you saying that a long time ago & it can happen, very easily. Marrow bones are a much HARDER bone than others, which is why they're not my #1 choice for chewing. The raw ham bones, chicken wings/backs, turkey necks, etc. are quite soft, so I don't have to worry as much with those. Goldie has a few minor chips in her molars from chewing on bones. But, what I don't like about the ham bones is that it has the knuckles on one end, which are only held together by a thin ligament, so they can bite the whole thing off (a big round thing) & swallow it. That is why I watch them soooo carefully with those.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

arcane said:


> As I said I used to feed raw so my dogs are well used to backs/necks/wings...she was kind of taken aback at first when I gave it to her, but...I guess it's like riding a bike...they don't forget!! lol


I was referring specifically to the turkey neck.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> I was referring specifically to the turkey neck.


yes she ate it right up! being very lady like and chewing her food well!:


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

arcane said:


> yes she ate it right up! being very lady like and chewing her food well!:


That's great! When she chewed it down to a small piece, did she even it that too? I'm just wondering if it should be taken away at some point..?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> That's great! When she chewed it down to a small piece, did she even it that too? I'm just wondering if it should be taken away at some point..?



lol yes she ate the whole thing. they aren't that huge ...one neck wouldn't be too much at one sitting. Are you getting these as recreational bones or as a diet for your golden?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I pick them up once a month or so. My guys will chew them for about that long and still enjoy them.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Marrow bones here from local butcher


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

arcane said:


> lol yes she ate the whole thing. they aren't that huge ...one neck wouldn't be too much at one sitting. Are you getting these as recreational bones or as a diet for your golden?


Mine pretty much chew raw bones recreationally, but if I let them eat a lot of it, in one setting, then I take that into consideration with the rest of their food that day.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

They get the "soup bones" usually when I can keep them separated as sometimes it can trigger a fight, one outside and one in the crate is the way I do it now. Gave them their first turkey wings last week but that needs supervision. Piper did ok with hers, Dudley just crushed the internal bones and swallowed, crushed the next section and swallowed, and then was gaging on it. I pulled about 8 inches of mangled wing out of him, cleaned it up (yuk) cut it in smaller pieces and put them in his plate.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Marrow bones, frozen chicken wings, and the occasional frozen turkey neck. I always decrease the amount of their kibble on the days they get bones. 
I get mine from either a butcher or the grocery.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

One of our grocery stores carries marrow bones but the small ones scare me so I have them cut some for me 5-6 inches long. Tinkerbell gets a new one each week.


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm a new mom, where can you get bones? Which bonds are safe?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Bison riblets, Bison tendons with bone, elk ribs, turkey necks, chicken necks and backs from a farm that raises the bison with no hormones, free range. Turkey and chicken from the supermarket, but I found a turkey farm that is also hormone free and free range near us. I can also get beef as well...

These are in Canada though, so they wouldn't be shipping into the US.

$2.50/lb for 75-25 bison muscle meat/organ meat with 12.5% bone meal added (I don't think the farmer can add...)
$4/bag of 4 bison tendons
$2/lb turkey necks and drums
$2/lb for organic beef pet trims
$1.80/lb for ground turkey with bone in from Mountain Dog Food

Before someone jumps at me for saying something isn't safe, my dog knows when to stop eating bones if he can't crus it and swallow it. He frequently stops chewing on them if they are about 3-4 inches in length...smart pupper that he is.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes! Mostly marrow bones but also beef ribs w/meat.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I feed raw bones of all sorts. We got deer leftovers before Christmas and they had fun with the legs, feet, skull, neck and hip bones (the legs had hair and there was a hairball puked up but other than that..). If I go to the north end of Calgary and have time I'll go to the asian market and get them fun things like chicken feet. I usually get my raw food delivered and then add to it as needed.

I don't worry much about my guys because they're pretty used to bones and don't inhale. I don't feed marrow bones at all though because they're too hard and usually not enough meat on them to make a meal anyway. Knuckle bones if they need a bone fix. They get patties half the time and bones the other half of the time for meals. The patties are ground whole animal or chicken backs for calories. I think they've eaten just about everything from emu to llama and rabbit to pork.

For newbie dogs the best items are big knuckle bones (the end of the bones are softer, less tooth chipping), whole sections of the spine (necks or tails usually) or poultry frames (the breast and backbone with the meat removed. Turkey necks can be choked on because of their shape. Think 'bigger than their muzzle' for size, it'll make them have to chew it up or it won't fit!

I get my bones with my food - if you check around there are likely companies in your area who sell raw food, the one I use even delivers.

Lana


----------

